# Typical!! no RPM, Engine lamp is lighted, 4wd lighted



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Guys!!

i really have no where to go other then to this forum atm, the service repair centers are closed down due of vacation time.

to the issue..

today we where going to the gas station , we where very low on fuel also , maybe 1 litre left (less then a half gallon) when i started the car after it got some more gasoline it was slowly starting, the 4WD lamp was lighted , and the engine lamp was also tuned on.. the car can drive but is slow on low rpm , also the RPM meter seems dead...

i have checked all the 10-25 fuses with multimeter they all seems to work..

i also would like to know if it might be the gasoline filter , where is this located acctually ? or the gasoline pump ? under the gasoline tank ?


anyway, any tips would be appriciated, otherwise i need to buy an car down here to get back home...


----------



## DennisLyberg (Nov 15, 2009)

i've just had the batteri disconnected for 3-4 hours and now the 4wd lamp is turned off and i can now swtich between 2wd and 4wd again also the RPM meter as back online 

the engine lamp tough is still turned on... anyone know how to turn it off ? i belive its a service indikation and need to be turned off manually somehow ?


----------



## ctepa (Sep 11, 2011)

message deleted


----------



## XTRAIL-2K2-TR (Jan 27, 2014)

I had a same problem before
There only one solution.
Change crang angle sensor.Thats it.Sensor is very cheap but its underthe engine block so ıts not easy to reach.My repairmen remove right axis and then reach it for change (ıt tooks around 2 hrs)
take care..


----------

